# Tastefully Simple



## Trekchick (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm going to a Tastefully simple party tonight and wonder if any of you have a suggestion for me on good stuff from their selections.

I know Carrie has some knowledge.  Anyone else?


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2008)

My wife has gone to a bunch of these. I like the merlot sauce - great on burgers, steak and pork.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 18, 2008)

I recommend that you have your own party and hire Carrie as your consultant (you pay for travel expenses).

Seriously I've liked almost all of their stuff that I've tried (and I've had a LOT), which says a lot because I'm a pretty picky eater.  Unfortunately I just eat it so I have no idea what any of it's called.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 18, 2008)

A good friend of my wife's is a TS consultant....lots of product moves through this house. One of my favorites is the Pomegranate Chipotle Sauce. We use it as a marinade or poured over a block of cream cheese and then eaten as an appetizer with crackers.  Yum


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2008)

Surprisingly, I've never heard of such a thing.  Sure as heck beats a better half blowing dough at an Avon or Silpada Jewelry Party. 

I wonder if the consultants get paid in the same pyramid type fashion.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 18, 2008)

I have not heard of this either, good tasting food, I'm interested!


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 18, 2008)

I love the potato soup, and the carmel sauce.
It seems that I had a keylime mix of some sort once, too.
The best seasoning is the Wahoo chili!!


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 18, 2008)

Carrie needs to have an AZ Tastefully Simple Party!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2008)

Based on the two of yours secretive ways regarding A-Basin, I would've figured a Jack and Jill party would be more your speed :lol:


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I recommend that you have your own party and hire Carrie as your consultant (you pay for travel expenses).
> 
> Seriously I've liked almost all of their stuff that I've tried (and I've had a LOT), which says a lot because I'm a pretty picky eater.  Unfortunately I just eat it so I have no idea what any of it's called.


I can do an online book party for you! 


deadheadskier said:


> Surprisingly, I've never heard of such a thing.  Sure as heck beats a better half blowing dough at an Avon or Silpada Jewelry Party.
> 
> I wonder if the consultants get paid in the same pyramid type fashion.


Yes, same sort of thing like Avon as far as payment. The higher up and more consultants you have under you, the more money you make. I'm just a lowly consultant with no recruits under me so I only make a % off my own sales (and I have to pay out host benefits out of that % so if it's a straight up reorder, I make more money than I do at parties).

Still, everybody eats, right? 

Recommendations:
Merlot Sauce (I use it in beef stew, mainly)
Pomegranate Chipotle Sauce (great on pork)
Sweet Southern Barbecue Sauce (obviously chicken and pork, dipping, but also meatloaf!)
Onion Onion seasoning (because I forget about onions and then they sprout and are no good anymore)
Garlic Garlic seasoning (see onions)
Spinach & Herb seasoning (just a great seasoning)
Butterscotch Brickle Cheese Ball Mix (makes an awesome no-bake cheesecake)
Berry Tempting Topper (tasty mixed in pancake mix)
Absolutely Almond Pound Cake (devoured pretty quickly in our house!)

If anybody truly is interested, you can always PM or email me for more info.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 18, 2008)

Everything I've had from them so far I liked especially the potato soups


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I love the potato soup, and the carmel sauce.
> It seems that I had a keylime mix of some sort once, too.
> The best seasoning is the Wahoo chili!!


Key Lime Cheese Ball 

I can't shill for customers/parties on the internet; it's against company policy. But if somebody asks a question, I can certainly answer.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 18, 2008)

I can shill for you
I ate too much at this party, sampling all the great stuff!!!

Here's what I got:
Almond Poundcake
Cinnamon Muffin Melt Mix
Bayou Burbon Glaze
Chocolate Poundcake
creamy Carmel sauce
Creamy Wild Rice Soup Mix
Italian Marinara sauce
Gingersnappy Bread and Frosting mix
Go Go Asiagio Dip Mix
Hot Fudge Sauce
Merlot Sauce
Perfect Parmesean biscuit mix
Potato Cheddar Soup Mix
Pine nut & Basil Pesto mix
Pomegranate Chipolte sauce
Wheat Bear Bread mix
Spicy Cucumber dip mix


I'm stocked!

If anyone wants to know why I stocked up with this stuff I'll be happy to tell you.  There was only one thing I tasted tonight that I wasn't excited about but that was just my personal taste.

Mmmmmm!


----------



## Marc (Nov 19, 2008)

Pmegranate Chipotle sauce?

Some of this stuff doesn't sound like what I'd call "simple."

I cook simple, but most people like my cooking.  And that's because the cooking is only maybe 1/3 of good food preparation.  Most of it is in the ingredients, which is why I typically only cook with stuff I've grown myself and stored, or stuff in season at the time.

I'm seriously considering buying and keeping some chickens and beef cows.  Once you go fresh it's hard to go back.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Pmegranate Chipotle sauce?
> 
> Some of this stuff doesn't sound like what I'd call "simple."
> 
> ...



The simple part is that all the products are mixes or ready to go sauces, you just need to add some simple ingredients to make them, often just water.


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Pmegranate Chipotle sauce?
> 
> Some of this stuff doesn't sound like what I'd call "simple."
> 
> ...


Like Brian said, the simple part is that there isn't much that needs to be done; seasonings, already made sauce, etc. While I agree with you that fresher is better, not everyone has the time, inclination, desire, or talent to do such every day, every meal. Not necessarily meant as "you should use this stuff every day,all the time". On the other hand, the seasonings (for example) you could use every day. 

I've been on both ends of the spectrum here and I know where you're coming from (heck, we did Nourishing Traditions/Weston A. Price for a couple months last year: nothing premade, make it all yourself from grass-fed, organic, RAW, etc. ingredients  ... even to the point of soaking and then dehydrating your own raw nuts to make crispy nuts, or making a 24 hour chicken broth from carcass, chicken pieces, and veg... VERY time-consuming, I was cooking and cleaning up from cooking CONSTANTLY, and I hated it). Sometimes, a little convenience is nice. And if not, the seasonings are still great. Even my dad is hooked on the seasonings...


----------



## Marc (Nov 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The simple part is that all the products are mixes or ready to go sauces, you just need to add some simple ingredients to make them, often just water.



Oooh, I misunderstood.

Yech, go ahead and don't invite me to any of those parties then.


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Oooh, I misunderstood.
> 
> Yech, go ahead and don't invite me to any of those parties then.


Thanks. No problem. Won't.


----------



## Marc (Nov 19, 2008)

severine said:


> Like Brian said, the simple part is that there isn't much that needs to be done; seasonings, already made sauce, etc. While I agree with you that fresher is better, not everyone has the time, inclination, desire, or talent to do such every day, every meal. Not necessarily meant as "you should use this stuff every day,all the time". On the other hand, the seasonings (for example) you could use every day.
> 
> I've been on both ends of the spectrum here and I know where you're coming from (heck, we did Nourishing Traditions/Weston A. Price for a couple months last year: nothing premade, make it all yourself from grass-fed, organic, RAW, etc. ingredients  ... even to the point of soaking and then dehydrating your own raw nuts to make crispy nuts, or making a 24 hour chicken broth from carcass, chicken pieces, and veg... VERY time-consuming, I was cooking and cleaning up from cooking CONSTANTLY, and I hated it). Sometimes, a little convenience is nice. And if not, the seasonings are still great. Even my dad is hooked on the seasonings...



Hey, I'm not judging.  I'm not an organic or naturalist freak or anything.  That's why I used that big caveat "typically."  I was just brought up in the rural, farming lifestyle, which often includes growing and harvesting or killing your own food.  I like convenience too.  And I hear you about the dishes, I don't even have a dishwasher in the farmhouse now.  Suckx big time.


----------



## Marc (Nov 19, 2008)

severine said:


> Thanks. No problem. Won't.



That was a reaction to the "just add water" thing.  It's knee jerk.  I haven't found much use for anything that's strictly "just add water" to the possible exclusion of jello and single malt.


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> That was a reaction to the "just add water" thing.  It's knee jerk.  I haven't found much use for anything that's strictly "just add water" to the possible exclusion of jello and single malt.


Brian hasn't actually prepared any of it so it isn't quite "just add water." But that's beside the point. 

I can understand; different background. I grew up with a Dad who made the donuts at Dunkin' as a part-time job for extra money while selling/delivering Entenmenn's (which he still does).  He does have 2 sisters who are/were chefs, 1 who catered, and my mom's sister used to bake wedding cakes. We're surrounded by food, in many different ways.  They like to mesh old and new, fresh with a little convenience; not totally replace one with the other (which I would never suggest either way).

I'll end it here.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2008)

severine said:


> Brian hasn't actually prepared any of it so it isn't quite "just add water." But that's beside the point.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Oooh, I misunderstood.
> 
> Yech, go ahead and don't invite me to any of those parties then.


I may still have your address.  I may send you something to sample.  You'll be hooked!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

I wish I got invited to one of these parties..I usually only get invited to Tupperware parties, Purse parties, and the occasional sextoy party..lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Pmegranate Chipotle sauce?
> 
> I'm seriously considering buying and keeping some chickens and beef cows.  Once you go fresh it's hard to go back.



I'd be down with this, but there's not much room to roam in my condo :lol:

I'd probably consider raising pigs before cows; easier to manage and also easier to raise a high quality hog than a high quality cow.  Most of the local beef I see around New England isn't all that great.  Problem is the weather is too harsh for grass raising, which stresses the muscles.  I'm not saying it can't be done, but it's hard to do well and definitely requires some grain finishing to get the beef to a good quality.  I'm convinced the best beef in the country comes from Northern California and Eastern Oregon because the weather is perfect for Angus cattle, which to me produces the best beef.  If really want to do it though and are looking for a cheep cow to buy, buy male Holsteins off a dairy farm, but prepared to grain feed them their whole life.  That's what Brandt Beef has done, which is pretty cool because often time male Holsteins are euthenized at birth.

I hear you also on the fresh.  That would definitely be a concession you'd have to make if raising your own unless you have a HUGE family. Hard not to put stuff in the freezer when you're talking hundreds of pounds of product.  I buy fresh in bulk size full pieces, portion and then freeze, which seems to work fine for us.  You can get higher initial quality product that way and save a ton of money.

I actually have a friend in VT who raises 80% of the food that he consumes.  He's always got at least a dozen chickens, 3 hogs and a couple of goats (wouldn't that be a dream come true for you marc) that he uses to make cheese with.  Also has a substantial vegetable growing plot during summer.


----------



## Marc (Nov 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd be down with this, but there's not much room to roam in my condo :lol:
> 
> I'd probably consider raising pigs before cows; easier to manage and also easier to raise a high quality hog than a high quality cow.  Most of the local beef I see around New England isn't all that great.  Problem is the weather is too harsh for grass raising, which stresses the muscles.  I'm not saying it can't be done, but it's hard to do well and definitely requires some grain finishing to get the beef to a good quality.  I'm convinced the best beef in the country comes from Northern California and Eastern Oregon because the weather is perfect for Angus cattle, which to me produces the best beef.  If really want to do it though and are looking for a cheep cow to buy, buy male Holsteins off a dairy farm, but prepared to grain feed them their whole life.  That's what Brandt Beef has done, which is pretty cool because often time male Holsteins are euthenized at birth.
> 
> ...



I want beef animals for two reasons... the meat and the grazing.  The pastures around the farm are out of control.  Easier to turn lose nine or ten beef animals for the summer than to bush hog it three times.  Sell a few now and then, have one butchered now and then.  I'm not a meat snob, and by "fresh" I certainly don't mean to imply I dont' like freezing my own.  On the contrary... I'd rather eat my own frozen vegetables/meat than supermarket "fresh."

Def. have to supplement hay with grain in the winter and preferably corn sileage (there's enough of that around).

Two reasons I wouldn't buy male holstein's- one, they don't make good beef (the good cuts come in VERY low quantity... most of it would have to be ground or slooooow cooked) and two, male hosteins, even castrated (steers), can be very ornery sonsabitches.  I'd rather not deal with a herd of them.

Herefords do well with this climate and diet.  Probably look at them first.

Also, most dairy farmers around here don't euthanize their bull calves, they send em out for veal.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2008)

Ever tried Brandt?  Their primary cuts are some of the most revered among high end steakhouses in the country and are holstein.  GREAT quality, but crappy life for the cow as they spend their whole life at the feed lot on sileage aand never get to roam.


----------



## Marc (Nov 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Ever tried Brandt?  Their primary cuts are some of the most revered among high end steakhouses in the country and are holstein.  GREAT quality, but crappy life for the cow as they spend their whole life at the feed lot on sileage aand never get to roam.



No, but it's not practical for me to raise beef in a box stall eating only grain its whole life.  And if you don't do that, apparently, your results may vary.  I want something to keep my pastures down.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Nov 19, 2008)

(to complete the thread hijack....)

we've been talking/joking about getting chickens for a while now.  Then we met the lady across the street, who we've nicknamed "crazy chicken lady" because the first time she came over she tried to give me a chicken that "needed to be killed".  Huh?  I'm still not sure why this thing has to die.  But anyhow.

She brought us vegetables all summer and we brought her some baked goods last week.  Then she gave me a dozen fresh eggs.  These are the BEST FREAKIN' eggs I have ever had!  And I'm not a big fan of eggs, but these are amazing.

So now I want a LOT of chickens.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> No, but it's not practical for me to raise beef in a box stall eating only grain its whole life.  And if you don't do that, apparently, your results may vary.  I want something to keep my pastures down.



I have two words for you:

Goats.

And now a few more: Talk about random thread diversions- from packaged ingredients to free range cattle techniques in 3 pages. Not bad.


----------



## Marc (Nov 19, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I have two words for you:
> 
> Goats.
> 
> And now a few more: Talk about random thread diversions- from packaged ingredients to free range cattle techniques in 3 pages. Not bad.



I'm thinking of putting together an AZ hijack strike team.

The only problem with goats (aside from my past torrid affairs) is that they will eat through multiflora.  Right now, the multiflora is everywhere, but it would save me from having re fence all the pastures.  Most cows won't touch the stuff.

Plus I'd rather eat beef than goat meat.  Ok... I can see where this is going and I don't like it.


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> I'm thinking of putting together an AZ hijack strike team.
> 
> The only problem with goats (aside from my past torrid affairs) is that they will eat through multiflora.  Right now, the multiflora is everywhere, but it would save me from having re fence all the pastures.  Most cows won't touch the stuff.
> 
> Plus I'd rather eat beef than goat meat.  Ok... I can see where this is going and I don't like it.



Goat milk, goat cheese, goat milk soap... Other uses.

There's a grass-fed beef operation in Litchfield. If you're really interested, you should contact them to see how they're dealing with the difficulties of grass-fed cattle raising. 

Grass-fed dairy is good, too. You could start a Raw Dairy farm. Have to raise Jerseys, Guernseys, Red Devons, or Brown Swiss though - the modern Holstein line is over-bred and often injected with all kinds of growth hormones. There is a demand for it in this state...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> No, but it's not practical for me to raise beef in a box stall eating only grain its whole life.  And if you don't do that, apparently, your results may vary.  I want something to keep my pastures down.



sounds like the hereford

....though i thought i read somewhere your love of sheep??  :lol:


I'd actually love to raise some sheep and try making prosciutto out of the leg


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> I'm thinking of putting together an AZ hijack strike team.
> 
> The only problem with goats (aside from my past torrid affairs) is that they will eat through multiflora.  Right now, the multiflora is everywhere, but it would save me from having re fence all the pastures.  Most cows won't touch the stuff.
> 
> Plus I'd rather eat beef than goat meat.  Ok... I can see where this is going and I don't like it.



Actually, Bill Niman is banking on Goat being the next great center plate meat in this country

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/15/dining/15goat.html


----------



## Marc (Nov 19, 2008)

severine said:


> Goat milk, goat cheese, goat milk soap... Other uses.
> 
> There's a grass-fed beef operation in Litchfield. If you're really interested, you should contact them to see how they're dealing with the difficulties of grass-fed cattle raising.
> 
> Grass-fed dairy is good, too. You could start a Raw Dairy farm. Have to raise Jerseys, Guernseys, Red Devons, or Brown Swiss though - the modern Holstein line is over-bred and often injected with all kinds of growth hormones. There is a demand for it in this state...



I'm not cut out to be a dairy farmer.  That's a hard, long, thankless career.  Plus I spent a lot of time and money learning to become an engineer.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 19, 2008)

Swamp Dog said:


> (to complete the thread hijack....)
> 
> we've been talking/joking about getting chickens for a while now. Then we met the lady across the street, who we've nicknamed "crazy chicken lady" because the first time she came over she tried to give me a chicken that "needed to be killed". Huh? I'm still not sure why this thing has to die. But anyhow.
> 
> ...


 
To continue your hijack... We were also thinking about getting and raising chickens for the eggs and to keep the ticks down around our property, but the more we looked into what was involved, the more we weren't in to the cost and responsibility of maintaining them. Then we found a place a mile down the road that sold fresh eggs. Problem solved. These people started out like we wanted to, with 4 or 5 chickens. Now they're up to 255!! Chickens only lay for about two years, and then they're not cost effective any more. That's probably why the crazy chicken lady wanted you to off her chicken, it wasn't producing enough eggs to offset the cost of feed it was consuming. Your right though, fresh eggs are so much better and tasty than store bought, specially hard boiled!


----------



## Marc (Nov 19, 2008)

That's too bad, there's no worse manure smell than chicken.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> I'm seriously considering buying and keeping some chickens and beef cows. *Once you go fresh it's hard to go back*.


 
Talk about low hanging fruit!


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 19, 2008)

I love this diversion!

Did I tell you I bought a Market Steer at the fair a couple months ago.  Yum!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I love this diversion!
> 
> Did I tell you I bought a Market Steer at the fair a couple months ago.  Yum!



Whole animal?

If you don't mind me asking, how much per pound?  

Did you break it down yourself or bring it to a butcher?


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Whole animal?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much per pound?
> 
> Did you break it down yourself or bring it to a butcher?



If she broke it down herself, well, that's pretty core.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> If she broke it down herself, well, that's pretty core.



no doubt

I'd be clueless with a whole animal like that.  I'd be DOWN with taking a butchering course; it truly is an art.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Whole animal?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much per pound?
> 
> Did you break it down yourself or bring it to a butcher?


I sent it to Swickes Custom Butchering.

Here is the break down:
Total weight on the hoof 1350 lb @1.10/lb $1485.00
Total after processing 820 lb

Processing fees(including kill) $338.20
Cost $1823.20/820 lb = 2.22/lb in my freezer!

Dat's sum dern good eatin! Fer cheap!!! 

Here is a pic of the Steer
They always take a pic of the buyer, 4H kid and the steer, but this one wouldn't stand still.  Mr TC, however posed nicely


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I sent it to Swickes Custom Butchering.
> 
> Here is the break down:
> Total weight on the hoof 1350 lb @1.10/lb $1485.00
> ...




Wow..you must have a huge freezer..


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 19, 2008)

GSS I have two freezers.  One I use to put up fruits, veggies, nuts and store purchases, like cheese cake, ice cream and such. The other for meats.

I will, however, admit that I usually split a beef like this with a couple other families.  This one was split three ways.  1/3 of a beef like this will get us through a year, and I never buy meat in the grocery store.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I can shill for you
> I ate too much at this party, sampling all the great stuff!!!
> 
> Here's what I got:
> ...


Carrie, speaking of Fresh Beef.
Tell me if you have a suggestion of how to use some of my products(bold face) on our beef.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> GSS I have two freezers.  One I use to put up fruits, veggies, nuts and store purchases, like cheese cake, ice cream and such. The other for meats.
> 
> I will, however, admit that I usually split a beef like this with a couple other families.  This one was split three ways.  1/3 of a beef like this will get us through a year, and I never buy meat in the grocery store.



That's awesome and really the way it should be.  The whole animal gets used, there's very little disconnect between the families and the farmer who raised it.  

WAY JEALOUS over here.  I'd love to be in a situation (have storage) to purchase my food like that.


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Carrie, speaking of Fresh Beef.
> Tell me if you have a suggestion of how to use some of my products(bold face) on our beef.


And just like that, you bring it all around again. 

Bayou Bourbon Glaze I figured to be more of a pork product. But for all of these, there are actually suggestions and recipes on the website (I can send you mine, if you'd like ). Pulled pork is one of the suggestions. I have a bottle of this and I'm planning on using it with a pork roast I have in the freezer. Recipes on the site include a slow cooker roast, Apple Bourbon Pork Chops, Baby Back Ribs, and burgers (among others).

Merlot Sauce... very versatile. Throw it in with your beef stew, drizzle over burgers, saute mushrooms in it and serve over steak, add to meatloaf mix, pour over pot roast... Recipes on the site include chili, meatloaf, filet mignon, london broil, Merlot venison, and Roast Beef Quiche (among others).

Pomegranate Chipotle Sauce is another one I use on pork. I've used it like a marinade on boneless pork chops before grilling or sauteing. Surprisingly, it's also really good poured over cream cheese and served with crackers.  On the website, there are recipes for Bacon Wrapped Beef Tenderloin, Pomegranate Chipotle Meatloaf (I've done this before), and Pomegranate Chipotle Pot Roast (among others).

I'm a simple gal, I don't get into complicated recipes.  But I do love the sauces and seasonings.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Nov 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Chickens only lay for about two years, and then they're not cost effective any more. That's probably why the crazy chicken lady wanted you to off her chicken, it wasn't producing enough eggs to offset the cost of feed it was consuming.



that must be it.  She did say that it was 2 years old.  Has a bad leg too, but I didn't think that was a reason to kill it.  I wonder why she just doesn't do it herself, and have a nice roasted chicken.  Surely she's done it before!

So how much upkeep is there with 5 or 6 chickens?  Chicken Lady keeps them in what looks like a run down cottage, with no door on it.  Not a typical chicken coop.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> That's awesome and really the way it should be.  The whole animal gets used, there's very little disconnect between the families and the farmer who raised it.
> 
> WAY JEALOUS over here.  I'd love to be in a situation (have storage) to purchase my food like that.


I know I'm fortunate, but its really cost effective too.  The quality of the beef is tops.  The ground beef is so low in fat content, I have to add a few tbs of water to it to get it to start steam to cook when I'm browning for stuff like chili or sloppy joes.  Yum!
I wish I could give you a sample over the internet 
But, I guess I'll have to keep it to myself.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 20, 2008)

severine said:


> And just like that, you bring it all around again.
> 
> Bayou Bourbon Glaze I figured to be more of a pork product. But for all of these, there are actually suggestions and recipes on the website (I can send you mine, if you'd like ). Pulled pork is one of the suggestions. I have a bottle of this and I'm planning on using it with a pork roast I have in the freezer. Recipes on the site include a slow cooker roast, Apple Bourbon Pork Chops, Baby Back Ribs, and burgers (among others).
> 
> ...


I don't eat pork, but I'm going to try  these on beef and turkey.  That is another thing I get at the market sales. Turkeys and chickens.  Often I have some smoked, which would probably be great with the burbon glaze.

I'll report back on how it comes out!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I know I'm fortunate, but its really cost effective too.  The quality of the beef is tops.  The ground beef is so low in fat content, I have to add a few tbs of water to it to get it to start steam to cook when I'm browning for stuff like chili or sloppy joes.  Yum!
> I wish I could give you a sample over the internet
> But, I guess I'll have to keep it to myself.



Not surprised by the low fat content in the ground beef.  I've started grinding my own at home and it's the first thing I notice, with both beef and pork.  Makes me real skeptical about what most stores put in their blend.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Not surprised by the low fat content in the ground beef.  I've started grinding my own at home and it's the first thing I notice, with both beef and pork.  Makes me real skeptical about what most stores put in their blend.


I actually have a relative who was a grocery store butcher.  He said the added fat, or at the very least didn't trim fat while grinding meat.  The customer pays for useless weight.
I agree that nice marbling and a little fat add to the flavor, especially on the grill, but the excessive amount that comes from the grocer is nuts.

Also, I'll add a true story regarding flavor:
A girlfriend split a beef with us one time.  She called me complaining that the beef tasted  unusually strong.  Having had some the night before I shrugged my shoulders and said it tasted fine to me.
Later, I was at someones house for a cook out.  They had grocery store steaks.  I immediately knew what my GF was talking about.  She was accustomed to meat with no flavor to speak of, so when she had beef that tasted like  BEEF, she thought it was odd.
Yum!


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I don't eat pork, but I'm going to try  these on beef and turkey.  That is another thing I get at the market sales. Turkeys and chickens.  Often I have some smoked, which would probably be great with the burbon glaze.
> 
> I'll report back on how it comes out!


Should be awesome on poultry! 



Trekchick said:


> Also, I'll add a true story regarding flavor:
> A girlfriend split a beef with us one time.  She called me complaining that the beef tasted  unusually strong.  Having had some the night before I shrugged my shoulders and said it tasted fine to me.
> Later, I was at someones house for a cook out.  They had grocery store steaks.  I immediately knew what my GF was talking about.  She was accustomed to meat with no flavor to speak of, so when she had beef that tasted like  BEEF, she thought it was odd.
> Yum!


I was able to get in on some grass-fed ground beef one time, directly from the farm. Only 9 lbs, but better than nothing (the only freezer I have is above my fridge; small apartment). And I do remember the flavor being much stronger than what I'm used to from the grocery store, almost game-y in comparison (like when I've had venison, which we now have a regular source for that. for FREE... if Brian would eat it ). It takes some getting used to if that's not what you've been raised on.

Then again, raw milk is the same. Except it's so much better tasting it doesn't take getting used to; you just don't want to go back!  I miss it... I hate commercial homogenized/pasteurized milk.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 20, 2008)

Swamp Dog said:


> that must be it. She did say that it was 2 years old. Has a bad leg too, but I didn't think that was a reason to kill it. I wonder why she just doesn't do it herself, and have a nice roasted chicken. Surely she's done it before!
> 
> So how much upkeep is there with 5 or 6 chickens? Chicken Lady keeps them in what looks like a run down cottage, with no door on it. Not a typical chicken coop.


 
Once you get the set-up, a coop, waterer and feeders, and a fenced outdoor area for them, the only on going cost is the feed and possibly any vet bills for shots to prevent a host of avian viruses. Then after they stop laying, you have to dispose of them and get some new stock. With small kids, we didn't want to bother with all that, easier just to go see the egg lady once a week. If you google chicken coops, there are lots of sites that give the rundown on what you'll need.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 20, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Also, I'll add a true story regarding flavor:
> A girlfriend split a beef with us one time. She called me complaining that the beef tasted unusually strong. Having had some the night before I shrugged my shoulders and said it tasted fine to me.
> Later, I was at someones house for a cook out. They had grocery store steaks. I immediately knew what my GF was talking about. She was accustomed to meat with no flavor to speak of, so when she had beef that tasted like BEEF, she thought it was odd.
> Yum!


 
We did that once too. We bought a half of steer that was grass fed. Best steaks I've had. The kind of steak you want to eat rare to med-rare for the flavor!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Once you get the set-up, a coop, waterer and feeders, and a fenced outdoor area for them, the only on going cost is the feed and possibly any vet bills for shots to prevent a host of avian viruses. Then after they stop laying, you have to dispose of them and get some new stock. With small kids, we didn't want to bother with all that, easier just to go see the egg lady once a week. If you google chicken coops, there are lots of sites that give the rundown on what you'll need.



Did you look into dual purpose birds like a Rhode Island Red Chicken?  Keep them for eggs for a couple years then roast em up :grin:


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Did you look into dual purpose birds like a Rhode Island Red Chicken? Keep them for eggs for a couple years then roast em up :grin:


 
Well, like I said, with little kids getting attached to the bird, it would be kind of hard to then feed their pet to them! That's why we didn't even bother.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> We did that once too. We bought a half of steer that was grass fed. Best steaks I've had. The kind of steak you want to eat rare to med-rare for the flavor!



I will marinade roasts and round steaks, but most all the other steaks are grilled med  and eaten naked.  Mmmmmm!
Most of them can be cut with a fork.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Well, like I said, with little kids getting attached to the bird, it would be kind of hard to then feed their pet to them! That's why we didn't even bother.


You'd be surprised.  The 4H kids raise their animals and eagerly hand them over, knowing what is going to happen.  Your kids would be no different.
One kid we bought a beef from gave us a thank you basket with steak sauce and marinade in it.
They know!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I will marinade roasts and round steaks, but most all the other steaks are grilled med  and eaten naked.  Mmmmmm!
> Most of them can be cut with a fork.



Though I like to mess around with different sauces, marinades and cooking techniques, when it comes to high quality primary meat cuts, my saying is, "All it needs is salt, pepper and fire"


medium rare guy here though


----------



## WJenness (Nov 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Though I like to mess around with different sauces, marinades and cooking techniques, when it comes to high quality primary meat cuts, my saying is, "All it needs is salt, pepper and fire"
> 
> 
> medium rare guy here though



+1!

Though when grilling, slathering some olive oil on the steak is nice too.

-w


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 5, 2009)

I put a roast in the oven with the bourbon glaze last weekend. 
Yum!
I left the house and counted on Mr TC to take it out when it was done, but he forgot.  The bourbon glaze scorched just a little bit, which sealed in the juices, and it glazed the carrots and onions perfectly!! OMG, it was great!!!!


----------

